# Sedona 2500FB



## eltigre (Jul 12, 2006)

I have recently been having an issue with my spinning reel with the anti-reverse system as it no longer stops instantly. It sometimes reverses just a little where its barely noticeable and other times it reverses as much as half a turn. I disassembled the reel completely and could not find any broken parts and assembled it back and made sure that all parts were fitted snuggly. My reel repairing skills are limited and could not figure out what part of the reel functions as the anti-reverse. To me it seems as the roller clutch assembly is the one that performs as the anti-reverse device but I'm unsure. I know these reels are not that expensive but it helps me to learn how to repair my own setups. Can anyone shed some light as to what I can do to fix my reel.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

It's the roller clutch assembly that's the problem. It is most likely dirty and needs to be cleaned. Taking one apart and cleaning it is the easy part so here's some pictures on how to reassemble one.

The springs go on the posts as seen in pic 1. The long arm of the spring should be placed inward and towards the bottom. Rotate them counter clockwise until the long arm is against the roller support (a word I made up for the semi-square shaped thing). Disregard the spring at 7 o'clock, it is out of position but all the rest are where they need to be.









Place the rollers back into position as seen in pic2. Make sure they are not on top of the spring arm.









Place the roller cage (yet another word I made up for the round metal thing) in position as seen in pic 3. Take notice that it will only fit one way.









Place the black felt ring back in.









Now it's time to place the top back on. First, take a look at pic 5 and 6. You will notice the top is in a different position. Place the top back on like you see in pic 5.









Now rotate the top clockwise until it looks like pic 6. This tucks the short arm of the spring in (which rotates the spring, coils it, transfers pressure to the long arm which pushes the roller against the roller support, which keeps the roller in place, and make the bearing work blah blah blah...).









Find the home of the bearing screw, only one place for it to go, and you're done re-assembling the bearing.









A few more pics of reinstalling the bearing. When you place the bearing back on the frame make sure everything is lined up properly. The anti-reverse switch should fit in the little notch on the bearing as seen in these pics.

















Also the clutch tube should be placed with the ...... just look at the pic you will figure it out.









And that's it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eltigre (Jul 12, 2006)

Matt,

Thanks for such quick response. I will try this tomorrow as I have just finished bringing a Sonora 2500FA back to life after being dunked in saltwater while surf fishing . It looks like its responding ok. I will post another reply when I get through the Sedona 2500FB.

Matt, thanks again for your quick and detailed response.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

eltigre said:


> Matt,
> 
> Thanks for such quick response. I will try this tomorrow as I have just finished bringing a Sonora 2500FA back to life after being dunked in saltwater while surf fishing . It looks like its responding ok. I will post another reply when I get through the Sedona 2500FB.
> 
> Matt, thanks again for your quick and detailed response.


No prob, that's why I hang around here. 
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## eltigre (Jul 12, 2006)

I just couldn't wait till the weekend, had to do try the fix today. Everything went well, the pictures did help a great deal. I couldn't tell if it had anything wrong, so i put everything back togheter again and used degreaser to clean everything, piece by piece. Works just like new.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Good info here. Thanks. How should this part be lubed though?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Very lightly oiled. Excessive lube can cause the bearing to slip.


----------

